# Time to refinance



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 18, 2017)

https://ventura.craigslist.org/mcy/d/1910-flying-merkel-belt-drive/6232461144.html


----------



## ratrodz (Aug 18, 2017)

Daaaaaaaaaam!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2017)

That makes my knees weak! Thanks for posting and keeping the dream alive... V/r Shawn


----------



## halfatruck (Aug 19, 2017)

I could sell the house, but then I wouldn't have anywhere to store it.............


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2017)

$135000 (OJAI) Obviously Justified Amount Initially


----------



## kreika (Aug 19, 2017)

Wonder what the missing 20% is because the 80% I see is looking good.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 19, 2017)

I think he meant when the bike was found in the barn it was 80% complete.


----------



## kreika (Aug 19, 2017)

Ah oops ty


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 19, 2017)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> View attachment 662594 https://ventura.craigslist.org/mcy/d/1910-flying-merkel-belt-drive/6232461144.html



Yummy!


----------



## Princeton (Aug 20, 2017)

Make sure you hit the   " more ads by this user "   button.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I thought that Flying Merkel looked familiar but when I saw the HD Forecar I knew who is selling  http://www.batorinternational.com/motorcycle-sales.html   V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Aug 20, 2017)

princeton said:


> Make sure you hit the   " more ads by this user "   button.....




Good call!


----------

